# Huffy white heat



## joshua_msu (Mar 2, 2004)

Anyone have a old huffy white heat? Im interested in buying one.


----------



## jpats007 (Sep 11, 2008)

i do but im in jersey. i think its been locked in my shed for about 14 years. because that is how long i have been in the house i live in and i can say i havent riden it since i moved there. the tires are prolly flat and maybe dry rotted and other then a few spider webs its in pretty good shape.


----------



## Biker_Dave (Aug 7, 2007)

Rumpfy has like three. You should PM him.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Get out. All of you.


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

You related to this guy?


----------



## mtbAndy (Jun 7, 2004)

I think I've still got one in my Dad's shed.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Stans gotta have one or maybe Bushpig


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

*Flashback*

I had no idea what you were talking about until I saw the pics. That was my first "mountain bike" if you can call it that. I tore that thing apart with all the wrong tools and even used the front wheel on my Mongoose Alta until I got a proper quick release wheel. It was and is a tank and a POS, but it started it all back in the 6th grade!

thanks for the memory trip!:thumbsup:

frog


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

Read that thread I to which I linked. A lot of people remember that bike; I know I do!


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

My first MTB was also a Huffy. In 92 my dad stepped up for the $250 Revolution










Like the OP on the other forum, it wasn't good by any stretch, but it got me out there, and I raced it like 10+ times.


----------



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

ameybrook said:


> My first MTB was also a Huffy. In 92 my dad stepped up for the $250 Revolution
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would that be one of those "Titanium Boron Steel" framed Huffys? I seem to recall another model they made that was made to try an appeal to a little higher end audience. I think that might have been the Ironman Tri bike.

My first "mountain bike" was a mid-90s Huffy Scout. Before then, I had never had a bike with aluminum rims, Shimano SIS shifting, or quick release anything. I think it even had a cromo frame. It was such a POS, but it got me riding in the woods behind my neighborhood and I was really proud of it. After a while, the pawls in the freewheel broke and my uncle generously donated his late 80s Diamondback Apex to me. This bike properly introduced me to what a quality bike should be and a few years later I purchased my own modern mountain bike.

That Huffy, however crummy it was, got me really interested in bikes. I learned to do basic repairs on that bike. I outgrew the bike long before I got rid of it, but I rode it into the ground. It went with me on campus and that is when it started to fall apart. Because of the admiration for bikes that Huffy showed me, I have had the great fortunte to work in a bike shop, own many great bikes, and rehabilitate so many more bikes to be reused by people who need basic transportation.

I know Huffys don't get a lot of love around here, but I just wanted to share my story.


----------



## RickD. (Apr 7, 2004)

I have one. I paid two powerbar wrappers and a used inner tube for it. What's it worth to ya?


----------

